# Religious Courtship



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2004)

There are some good modern books out there dealing with courtship, but for those who may be interested (whether for practical or theological reasons -- and I don't mean to suggest a wedge between those reasons) I highly commend a book by Daniel Defoe called _Religious Courtship_. 

Here is a description: _Religious Courtship_ (1722), also mainly in dialogue form, illustrates by example the all-importance of spouses agreeing in their religion, and the strength of mind children may need to resist pressure to make an unsuitable marriage. 

It's been republished as recently as 2003, and one can find antiquarian copies on abebooks.com for as little as $20. Either way, it's worth reading and contains much wisdom, especially for those who are a-courtin' or hope to be one day.

[Edited on 21-12-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 20, 2004)

Didn't Defoe write Robinson Caruso?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Didn't Defoe write Robinson Caruso?



Yep, he wrote _Robinson Crusoe_ and many other great classic works of literature. He was a Presbyterian and one of his greatest and least well-known works is his _Memoirs of the Church of Scotland_, which focuses on the sufferings of the Scottish Covenanters.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

_Religious Courtship_ is available online.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you, Andrew. (would you be willing to print that out for me? I'm fighting with my printer.)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

Sure thing, Colleen. Would you prefer the pdf version or the text version?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2007)

PDF would be fine (I'm guessing this is the one with the original script? I'm such a purist)


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 19, 2007)

You're going to print 380 pages?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> PDF would be fine (I'm guessing this is the one with the original script? I'm such a purist)



You got it!


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 19, 2007)

It's 380 pages!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> It's 380 pages!



It's a classic and worth reading.


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 19, 2007)

I only mean to say that it's a lot to print. I've bookmarked the site and plan to read it before long.

Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> I only mean to say that it's a lot to print. I've bookmarked the site and plan to read it before long.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 19, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Sure thing, Colleen. Would you prefer the pdf version or the text version?



Hey Andrew,

How are you going about printing it off? Are there places that will print large quantities of paper such as this for cheap?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2007)

OOOpS! Andrew, I didn't know it was 360 pages! I don't wanna run you out of ink! (self flagellation for not looking before asking)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> How are you going about printing it off? Are there places that will print large quantities of paper such as this for cheap?





LadyFlynt said:


> OOOpS! Andrew, I didn't know it was 360 pages! I don't wanna run you out of ink! (self flagellation for not looking before asking)



No problem! I have an arrangement at work; I provide the paper.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 19, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> No problem! I have an arrangement at work; I provide the paper.



Oh really?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Oh really?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Davidius (Apr 19, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Oh really?





VirginiaHuguenot said:


>



How much paper are you allowed to use, exactly?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll send you a pm, brother.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 19, 2007)

We downloaded it at home last night - my wife started perusing it this morning. Looks interesting!


----------



## MW (Apr 19, 2007)

Great stuff! It's excellent the way you can print modern PDFs in booklet format. In the last year I've added 60 volumes to my library at a very inexpensive rate -- something like $5 a book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> We downloaded it at home last night - my wife started perusing it this morning. Looks interesting!





armourbearer said:


> Great stuff! It's excellent the way you can print modern PDFs in booklet format. In the last year I've added 60 volumes to my library at a very inexpensive rate -- something like $5 a book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

For those interested in good Reformed book downloads, be sure to visit the links manager.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 20, 2007)

Funny:

was speaking with a friend tonight (gave me permission to post this) about this book. I started talking about Daniel Defoe and she's "oh, he played in Last of the Mohicans and a few others right..."

Uh, no. No? No...he was an author that lived a few hundred years ago. "oh, an old dead guy!" Uh, yeah...an old dead guy...and an excellent writer. (found out there is another Daniel Defoe that is mentioned in the photo credits or something of the movie)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2007)

She may have been thinking of Daniel Day-Lewis.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 20, 2007)

She was...but there was a Daniel Defoe listed right after Daniel Day-Lewis...something about a photograph.


----------



## CDM (Apr 20, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Great stuff! It's excellent the way you can print modern PDFs in booklet format. In the last year I've added 60 volumes to my library at a very inexpensive rate -- something like $5 a book.



Are these booklets 8.5x11 page printouts or what?


----------



## Davidius (Apr 20, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Great stuff! It's excellent the way you can print modern PDFs in booklet format. In the last year I've added 60 volumes to my library at a very inexpensive rate -- something like $5 a book.



How can I go about doing this? Do you just buy a bunch of paper and print them off yourself? Or can they be printed and bound this cheaply at a place like Kinko's?


----------

